# Stall on summer sausage



## okiecat (Feb 17, 2013)

Need help,  my very first batch.  Put into smoker 5 tubes 21/2 x 18.  Started at 120. Then at 140.   Started at 10:30am.  Been at 160 smoker temp for last 4 hrs.  Internal temp is at 142. Turned up to 170-175 at 9:30 pm.   IT is at 145 at current time 10:15pm.  Is this stall common?


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 17, 2013)

What temp are you trying to reach?  It should be fully cooked by 146°  You will see a differential of 25-30° from external smoker temp to internal meat temp, so finishing at 180° is not uncommon, and you should advance your temp when you reach your differential or close to it to keep it going up.   If it is uncured sausage, you should start it and maintain it at 225° to keep it in the 4 hour range.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2013)

Its not uncommon to take that long with a loaded down smoker. I would check my therms in the smoker and the probe just to make sure they are accurate


----------



## okiecat (Feb 18, 2013)

Making summer sausage, thought it had to get to 155.  The smoker is a big propane unit from atwoods.  It was very windy.  My probes have been very accurate up to about 11:00 last night, meat probe dropped to 95 out of the blue.  I kept it going till 11:20.    Pulled em and ice bath for 20 min, put em the fridge.   Will they be ok to eat and how will I know??


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2013)

If your interna temp was 145 at 10:15 pm you should be good. I would slice one open and check for softness ini the center. If there is i would finish in the oven first or parboil as s second choice


----------



## okiecat (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, just got in.  Thanks for reply Boykjo.   Been in fridge for 18 hrs, cut one in half.  It's not soft in middle but just a little soft in general.  Even when you squeeze the whole thing it's not firm.  If it needs to be finished in oven, do I let it get to room temp and then put in oven and slowly raise temp?


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 18, 2013)

We smoked ours to about 140 degrees then par broiled to 155 in a electric roaster.  If the water is warm it doesn't take that long to get the temp there.  From there straight to an ice bath.  They turned out great.  Good luck.  Make sure to post q-view.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 18, 2013)

The last batch of summer we did it took us just under 13hrs.  As long as its cured no worries.  Summer is one you don't want to rush.  I don't go higher than 170 smoker temp and I pull at about 148-152. This is just what I shoot for.  If the sausage it hits 155 then they go straight to an ice bath to stop the cooking.  

Micah


----------



## okiecat (Feb 18, 2013)

I think my temp was high enough to cure it but concerned about the soft feel.  What caused that?


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2013)

Okiecat said:


> Ok, just got in. Thanks for reply Boykjo. Been in fridge for 18 hrs, cut one in half. It's not soft in middle but just a little soft in general. Even when you squeeze the whole thing it's not firm. If it needs to be finished in oven, do I let it get to room temp and then put in oven and slowly raise temp?


with it cooked once already I would go straight to the oven.. Sorry for the late reply.. I work weekends


----------

